# It's here! New M-Edge cover.



## Betsy the Quilter

Also, for you M-edge lovers, you can get another 10% off by buying 2 at once.... (click "Special Offers Available")

Betsy
I'm just doing my job, honest...


----------



## Shizu

Thanks for posting. That's good to know.


----------



## Jen

Just an FYI to anyone thinking of buying one of these new m-edge covers (I only wanted 1.....) I went to pre-order yesterday, Amazon says estimated ship 12/5.  I went to M-edge's website just to check, and they say estimated ship date is 11/25.  I went ahead and just ordered direct from M-edge so I could get it faster.  I also ordered the e-luminator booklight that goes with it, that says mid-December shipping on both sites.  
Edit:  Same price on both sites!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

save money vs instant gratification 
save money vs instant gratification

Thanks Jen!
Somehow the Accessories Adicts always come down on the side of immediate gratification!

Betsy


----------



## Teach142

Thanks Betsy for the clarification.  I did purchase two covers and couldn't understand why I got the 10%.  In fact, when they finally advertised the light, I cancelled my original order and reordered to save a few bucks on shipping.  That's about 1/2 the cost of a book.  The MEdge company was great about the cancellation and reorder.


----------



## Glynnis

I order the new design M-Edge cover and E-luminator from Amazon on 11/21. Even though the product description said the cover would ship 11/30, my confirmation and order details on Amazon showed an anticipated shipping date of Dec. 29-Jan. 16. Tonight (11/29) I got an email that my cover and light have both shipped. Unfortunately they're not showing a revised delivery date yet (tracking isn't working yet), but it's nice to see that they met the 11/30 shipping date for my order. Now if I'd just get an email about my Kindle shipping ... 
Glynnis (yes, yes ... need to have patience, but it's sooo hard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Glynnis, why should you be any different from the rest of us?

I figure one of the reasons why we all love the Kindle is the Whispernet!  Immediate gratification!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

I ordered the new royal blue cover and E-Luminator on 11/26 and got the shipping notice for the cover a few hours later. However the info for the E-Luminator says my delivery date is Jan. 20th!


----------



## sallyh12

My beautiful M-edge cover arrived in the mail Friday. I ordered it a few weeks ago. It is so beautiful, very soft and professional looking. I got the red and it looks great. The corners of Kathyrn are now nice and secure. It was a great purchase.

Sally


----------



## Jen

I was foiled....although M-edge said it would ship last week it didn't.  They said they were having issues with the green marbled and it would ship this week sometime.  I kind of wish I ordered from amazon instead, at least that way I could track it.  BOOOO!!!  If anyone ordered the green marbled and it shipped already, please let me know!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

sallyh12 said:


> My beautiful M-edge cover arrived in the mail Friday. I ordered it a few weeks ago. It is so beautiful, very soft and professional looking. I got the red and it looks great. The corners of Kathyrn are now nice and secure. It was a great purchase.
> 
> Sally


Sally I also love my red M-edge cover. I've had it 2 months and it still looks new. I got the Zen Revisited skin from Decal Girl Saturday so Ruby is looking gorgeous these days.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just got the new M-Edge cover in marine blue. It's a beautiful! The color is much deeper than I expected, more of a teal color. The leather is smooth, but not quite as smooth as the red I have, it's not as marbled either.

I also like the look of the strap all the way around. It looks more finished. They've also fixed the issue of the tab opening. It's sewn now and it's much easier to slide the tab in.

As much as I liked the original M-Edge cover, I really, really like this one. It's a major improvement (and I never had any issues with the last version!). 

I can't wait to get my light. the pocket for it is very thin, I bet I'll be able to figure out a way to use it in my Oberon cover when I get that!

I'll try to post pictures of Edgar in his new Koat


----------



## Kat

Mine just arrived twenty minutes ago!  The same one...marine blue. I love it!  The closure strap seems longer and sturdier. I haven't ordered the light yet but it's next on my list.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congratulations girls! I have the blue M-edge on my wish list, already have the red one & love it.


----------



## Gables Girl

Congratulations!  Do you have pictures?  I can't wait to see it.

I'm waiting impatiently for mine.  I've had mine on order since October and it shipped on 11/24.  I paid for Priority shipping and the tracking now says 12/17 for delivery.  Ugh!  

Additional information, I contacted M-Edge and they said didn't ship it until today.  Hard to figure out why I got a shipping confirmation on the 24th. Can't say I'm very pleased with them.


----------



## Kathy

I received my M-Edge cover today. Checked online while at work and saw that it had been delivered. Needless to say, I made up an excuse to leave early. I got the camel brown and love it.  It matches a Kindle travel bag my sister made for me. I tried to talk her into making the bag for other Kindle users, but she gets bored making the same thing after awhile. To bad, she is very talented and the bag is perfect for carring the Kindle while traveling.

I had also ordered the Lightwedge light and the Lightwedge soft cover. I was so excited to unpack my new items. The light didn't arrive, but will be here tomorrow. I opened the package for the lightwedge cover and it looked like it was something you would buy at a thrift shop. It was worn all around the zipper and it looked like something had been spilled on it. I immediately went online and requested a replacement. I didn't buy used, so I'm not sure what happened. Hopefully, they will replace quickly. I bought the Lightwedge light 2 weeks ago and didn't take proper care of it so the cover is important. I don't want to mess up another light. I was storing it by putting it between the cover of the orginal Kindle cover and fuzz got all over it and wouldn't come off.

Does Amazon usually replace items quickly? Just wondering.


----------



## sallyh12

Linda--

I have the same decal!It really looks stunning doesn't it? I'll be taking it to work tomorrow to show it off. 

Sally


----------



## Angela

Congratulations on receiving your covers today girls!! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Marci

Congratulations, Kat & Lovmy4brats!!

Glad they _finally_ arrived.

Yes, pictures please!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Sally, it is stunning. I showed mine off yesterday, no one gets as excited as I do though.   I think you must own a Kindle to relate to our joy and excitement.

Linda


----------



## TM

Congrats... and yes, please post pictures!


----------



## Jen

Mine hasn't come yet!!  I ordered it on the 23rd, they said it would ship the 24th (I ordered the green marbled).  I ordered direct from M-edge since they said they had better ship times, but I guess they had production issues and it still hasn't shipped.  I'm jealous, I WANT MINE NOOOWWWW!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Now, Jen (she said soothingly)

It might help if you browse the Accessories pages looking for just the right Kindle carrier (purse)... Lots of options.

Betsy


----------



## TM

Sorry Jen!

I am getting the red marbled one (and light), but have to waituntil after the holidays. My son made me promise not to order it (which makes me think he is getting it for me!)...


----------



## Jen

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Now, Jen (she said soothingly)
> 
> It might help if you browse the Accessories pages looking for just the right Kindle carrier (purse)... Lots of options.
> 
> Betsy


I know, I'm such a whiny brat  !! Actually, I did find the perfect purse while at Macy's this weekend. I haven't switched to it yet (I'm silly but I was waiting for my new case...), and once I figure out how to post pictures I'll take some and post them. It's amazing how hard it is to find a purse with separate compartments that isn't too huge and is actually cute! But I found it!! 
(And M-edge just e-mailed me, it's shipping today, YAY YAY YAY!!)


----------



## Gables Girl

Jen said:


> Mine hasn't come yet!! I ordered it on the 23rd, they said it would ship the 24th (I ordered the green marbled). I ordered direct from M-edge since they said they had better ship times, but I guess they had production issues and it still hasn't shipped. I'm jealous, I WANT MINE NOOOWWWW!!!!


Mines showed as shipped on the 24th and didn't really ship until yesterday. I get the feeling they had more orders then they could fill os they gave out bogus ship dates. Think I'll order my next one from Oberon.


----------



## Teach142

It's not MEdge with the shipping issues.  I ordered 2 covers about 2 weeks ago.  I also ordered the lights.  I got shipping info from Amazon with real late ship dates.  In fact, they said they wouldn't be here until after Christmas.  I emailed MEdge and they said to disregard what Amazon says and that they covers and lights will be here before then.  I have two shipments that have gone out according to Amazon's tracking.  One went out last Fri and one went out on Mon.  Not sure what is coming when, but I don't blame MEdge for the time delays.


----------



## Jen

M-edge told me a couple of days ago production was delayed (but specified the problem was on the green marbled) and that the e-luminator light was due to ship around 12/15.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jen said:


> I know, I'm such a whiny brat  !! Actually, I did find the perfect purse while at Macy's this weekend. I haven't switched to it yet (I'm silly but I was waiting for my new case...), and once I figure out how to post pictures I'll take some and post them. It's amazing how hard it is to find a purse with separate compartments that isn't too huge and is actually cute! But I found it!!
> (And M-edge just e-mailed me, it's shipping today, YAY YAY YAY!!)


No, no, no you're not a


Spoiler



whiny brat


 at all! We all like immediate gratification, that's why we like the Kindle with Whispernet!

Glad you got the shipping notification!

Betsy


----------



## Ruby296

Teach142 said:


> It's not MEdge with the shipping issues. I ordered 2 covers about 2 weeks ago. I also ordered the lights. I got shipping info from Amazon with real late ship dates. In fact, they said they wouldn't be here until after Christmas. I emailed MEdge and they said to disregard what Amazon says and that they covers and lights will be here before then. I have two shipments that have gone out according to Amazon's tracking. One went out last Fri and one went out on Mon. Not sure what is coming when, but I don't blame MEdge for the time delays.


I ordered the Pebbled Navy Blue on the 16th and got notice via Amazon that it shipped on the 29th, w/delivery by the 17th. I have found w/Amazon that generally I get things before the "receive by" date, I hope it's true this time around too.


----------



## Gables Girl

I got a shipped date on the 24th with delivery by the 17th.  When I contacted M-Edge they said it didn't ship until yesterday.  Is is a problem on their end.


----------



## Guest

I got my M-Edge yesterday. It's the Royal Blue Executive Jacket. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

That is gorgeous NYCKindlefan! Thanks for posting the photo.

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NYCKindleFan said:


> I got my M-Edge yesterday. It's the Royal Blue Executive Jacket. It's gorgeous!


Just gorgeous, thanks for posting the pic!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

that is pretty!! almost looks purple!!


----------



## Leslie

It certainly looks like they have improved the closure tab.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I agree Leslie, the closure tab looks better.


----------



## sebat

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I agree Leslie, the closure tab looks better.


Although, I'm not crazy about the wrap around strap look, I can see where it would add stability to the weaker part of the cover. I think it was a great addition to help protect the screen. Should be almost bulletproof now.


----------



## Ruby296

NYCKindleFan said:


> I got my M-Edge yesterday. It's the Royal Blue Executive Jacket. It's gorgeous!


Oh, it's gorgeous! Now I really can't wait to get mine


----------



## chynared21

*What a pretty shade of blue NYC *


----------



## luvmy4brats

I had a tough time getting a good picture. They kept coming out too light. Originally it was supposed to be Marine Blue, but now M-Edge has it listed as smooth sapphire blue.


















It really is a beautiful shade of blue. A deep turquoise/teal color. I think the only thing I would change is to have the thread be the same color and not white.

I think my others will be finding a new home. Between this one and the Oberon, I can't see me using any of the other ones.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Blue is my favorite color,gorgeous! What skin is that? Thanks for posting photos. The closure tab is better made than on my red M-edge I bought 2 months ago. I've had no problem with mine but like the new look.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Blue is my favorite color,gorgeous! What skin is that? Thanks for posting photos. The closure tab is better made than on my red M-edge I bought 2 months ago. I've had no problem with mine but like the new look.


Linda,

That is the Crest skin.

I do like the newer tab design. Also the cover itself seems much stiffer than my others. The cover is also slightly curved on the corners to better fit the curves on the Kindle.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Oh the temptation! I must wait until after Christmas though.   It is a beautiful blue!


----------



## sebat

luvmy4brats said:


> I do like the newer tab design. Also the cover itself seems much stiffer than my others. The cover is also slightly curved on the corners to better fit the curves on the Kindle.


It is pretty.

I'm curious about the extra thickness of the strap. Does the cover fold back easily?


----------



## luvmy4brats

It does fold back, but not as easily as my others. But I'm not sure how much of that is the strap and how much is it just being so new.


----------



## TM

Tha civer is beautiful - i love the shade of blue.


----------



## sebat

luvmy4brats said:


> It does fold back, but not as easily as my others. But I'm not sure how much of that is the strap and how much is it just being so new.


It will probably break in after a while. Thanks.


----------



## Miss Molly

All the pics look so pretty! I'm having a hard time deciding which cover I want to get for my Kindle. 
I love the Oberon covers, but I also like the two-tone M-edge covers. Has anyone ordered the cream w/saddle cover? I like that one but I'm worried it would get dirty way too quickly.... Also, I noticed a review on amazon.com for one of the M-edge covers (the black one I think) where the person said the interior stained his Kindle - has anyone had this happen with any of their covers?


----------



## Ruby296

luvmy4brats said:


> I had a tough time getting a good picture. They kept coming out too light. Originally it was supposed to be Marine Blue, but now M-Edge has it listed as smooth sapphire blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a beautiful shade of blue. A deep turquoise/teal color. I think the only thing I would change is to have the thread be the same color and not white.
> 
> I think my others will be finding a new home. Between this one and the Oberon, I can't see me using any of the other ones.


This color is beautiful too!! Thanks for posting your pics


----------



## Marci

Love your photos and the color!  

Your skin looks terrific, too.

Thanks for sharing,

Marci


----------



## Marci

Miss Molly said:


> All the pics look so pretty! I'm having a hard time deciding which cover I want to get for my Kindle.
> I love the Oberon covers, but I also like the two-tone M-edge covers. Has anyone ordered the cream w/saddle cover? I like that one but I'm worried it would get dirty way too quickly.... Also, I noticed a review on amazon.com for one of the M-edge covers (the black one I think) where the person said the interior stained his Kindle - has anyone had this happen with any of their covers?


I'm not sure about this & hope other MEdgers will correct me if I am wrong. The first covers MEdge made did very very lightly stain the corners of a Kindle where the loops hold it in place. Apparently this was caused by the dye of the leather. They have since corrected this and the new ones do not do this anymore.

Hope this helps,

Marci


----------



## Shizu

Miss Molly said:


> All the pics look so pretty! I'm having a hard time deciding which cover I want to get for my Kindle.
> I love the Oberon covers, but I also like the two-tone M-edge covers. Has anyone ordered the cream w/saddle cover? I like that one but I'm worried it would get dirty way too quickly.... Also, I noticed a review on amazon.com for one of the M-edge covers (the black one I think) where the person said the interior stained his Kindle - has anyone had this happen with any of their covers?


I have been using the red M-Edge cover until I got the Oberon cover for about 4 months but never got any stain. As Marci said, it seems the stain problem had been corrected.

Shizu


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm on my 4th M-Edge and have never had any staining issues. I even have one of the oiginal red ones where the lining was done in read.

The M-Edge are just lovely and you can't go wrong with them.


----------



## Jen

Mine came yesterday!!  I was so excited (not quite as excited as getting the kindle, but almost!), so I ripped open the box.  At first, I was kind of dissapointed.  I got the green "marbled", and based on the picture it looked like it was actually going to be marbled leather.  Nope!  There isn't anything marbled about it.  Funny enough - I just went over to amazon to look at the picture again to compare, and now all of a sudden they're calling it 'smooth jade green'!  Funny, maybe they've gotten complaints!  I double checked my confirmation, and it did say 'marbled jade green'!  I didn't get it until late, so I didn't have a chance to take pictures.  But it's a solid jade green color.  If anyone remembers pictures of the green cover Octochick has, it's almost that color but slightly darker.  So I pulled it out, a little sad, and put my kindle in it.  The more I sat and looked at it, the more I fell in love with it and ended up being sort of glad it wasn't marbled!  I'm definitely going to have to break it in though, I'm used to the original cover and how easy it is to fold back.  I think over time it'll fold back better, but the tab is a little annoying when it's open.  I love the tab when it's closed, it feels very safe in there vs the original cover.  I hated how the bottom button always seemed to press down when the original cover was closed, that problem is fixed.  Even when it's open, it feels SO much more secure than the original.  Plus, now my kindle actually has a little personality!  
So, all in all, I ended up loving it!  But buyer beware, if you're looking at the marbled looking ones, don't expect it to be at all 'marbled'!!


----------



## Miss Molly

Oh good - I was really hoping I didn't have to worry about the covers staining my Kindle!!! Now I just have to decide on a color....  I like the two-tone colors, but also the red and blue... Hmm... And I like the Oberon covers (I think I will end up getting one M-edge and one Oberon lol). I am anxious to see if Oberon adds the Creek Bed Maple design to their Kindle covers for 2009 - if they do that is the one I will pick.

My dilemma - choose a slightly less exciting color that will go with any skin, or choose a bright cover and considerably lessen the number of "compatible" skins to choose from?


----------



## Gables Girl

Mine finally arrived yesterday.  It is not the marbled blue they said it would be, but the color is a bright solid sapphire blue.  I like the color, but it is brighter then I thought it would be and the solid color will show scuffs more then the marbled does I'm afraid.  For now it is very, very stiff and leather is not flat on the cover, there are bulges in the leather.  Getting it to fold back the way I like to use it to read is really difficult and when I do get it folded back that is a wide ridge (spine) in the cover on the left side.  On the right side there is a 2 inch gap between the front and back covers.  I can get the tab to bend and go into the slot.  I think over time it should soften and get better.  At least i hope it does.  In summary I like the color but if I didn't have the red cover already know how it has softened I would have returned it.  The Oberon's are looking better and better.


----------



## Dangerosa

Hi all. Busting in with a complaint for my first post.  

I received the new M-Edge cover today in Camel. The color is darker than it looked in the photo and not as pretty. Also, the extra space for the light (which I will not be buying) bothers me a lot more than I expected. It is a lot of extra space I will never use. Although I guess I could keep my rolling pin in there if I ever travel to a pie-making convention.

My Kindle is already back in its old original cover. Perhaps a month of anticipation led to expectations that were too high. I might keep the M-Edge as a spare, but my search for the perfect cover continues.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gables Girl said:


> Mine finally arrived yesterday. It is not the marbled blue they said it would be, but the color is a bright solid sapphire blue. I like the color, but it is brighter then I thought it would be and the solid color will show scuffs more then the marbled does I'm afraid. For now it is very, very stiff and leather is not flat on the cover, there are bulges in the leather. Getting it to fold back the way I like to use it to read is really difficult and when I do get it folded back that is a wide ridge (spine) in the cover on the left side. On the right side there is a 2 inch gap between the front and back covers. I can get the tab to bend and go into the slot. I think over time it should soften and get better. At least i hope it does. In summary I like the color but if I didn't have the red cover already know how it has softened I would have returned it. The Oberon's are looking better and better.


I'm having an easier time folding mine back today. It doesn't fold down the middle of the spine, but more down the front or back, kind of like a 3 ring binder (make sense?) I can either have an extra ledge on the left or the right, but not folded back perfectly underneath it.

I had the same surprise with the color as you did.


----------



## KCFoggin

Ooh, this is on my Christmas list but I didn't request any color as my daughter wanted me to have one surprise so I told her to surprise me with the color   I can't wait.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dangerosa:

There's a "Barter/trade/sell" section of this forum. . . .maybe you can find someone that will barter/trade/buy your cover?

Ann


----------



## Dangerosa

Thanks, Ann. I will check it out but I might keep the cover as a spare. It's not terrible, just not what I'd hoped for. If they made a version without the extra space I probably would be happy with that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dangerosa said:


> Thanks, Ann. I will check it out but I might keep the cover as a spare. It's not terrible, just not what I'd hoped for. If they made a version without the extra space I probably would be happy with that.


The old version doesn't have a lot of space. At least I don't think so. There's a small elastic pen loop but the pen mostly fits into the natural slant of the Kindle back. You might see if they have any of the old style left. They would be NOT compatible with their light, which is what I think the new one was designed to be, but I think you said you didn't plan to use the light anyway. . . .

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dangerosa said:


> Thanks, Ann. I will check it out but I might keep the cover as a spare. It's not terrible, just not what I'd hoped for. If they made a version without the extra space I probably would be happy with that.


Dangerosa--

Welcome to Kindleboards and congratulations on your first two posts! I'm sorry to hear the M-edge you received wasn't to your liking--loved the rolling pin comment, sounds like you'll fit in fine here!

Many of us think the Oberon, while pricey, is still one of the best covers. Other like the Stylez covers. And you always have the option, as Ann pointed out, of bartering or selling your M-edge.

Be sure to check out all the rest of Kindleboards, including the Book Corner, and make an introduction in the Introductions board!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Hello Dangerosa and welcome to KindleBoards!


----------



## Gables Girl

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm having an easier time folding mine back today. It doesn't fold down the middle of the spine, but more down the front or back, kind of like a 3 ring binder (make sense?) I can either have an extra ledge on the left or the right, but not folded back perfectly underneath it.
> 
> I had the same surprise with the color as you did.


Yours is doing the same thing mine is making the roll on the edge. I'm still not thrilled with it, I think I'll wait and see what happens when my light comes. If I still don't like it I'll put it up for sale here. (Someone want to make me an offer quick and I'll cancel the light!) I like the color, but the whole spine thing is just not really working for me. I've got my Kindle back in the red one I had.


----------



## Guest

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm having an easier time folding mine back today. It doesn't fold down the middle of the spine, but more down the front or back, kind of like a 3 ring binder (make sense?) I can either have an extra ledge on the left or the right, but not folded back perfectly underneath it.
> 
> I had the same surprise with the color as you did.


I like the ledge. It's provides a nice comfy place to rest your hand while reading. I assume it will also being the resting spot for the light when not in use.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Dangerosa said:


> Hi all. Busting in with a complaint for my first post.
> 
> I received the new M-Edge cover today in Camel. The color is darker than it looked in the photo and not as pretty. Also, the extra space for the light (which I will not be buying) bothers me a lot more than I expected. It is a lot of extra space I will never use. Although I guess I could keep my rolling pin in there if I ever travel to a pie-making convention.
> 
> My Kindle is already back in its old original cover. Perhaps a month of anticipation led to expectations that were too high. I might keep the M-Edge as a spare, but my search for the perfect cover continues.


Welcome to the boards Dangerosa! Hope to see more posts form you. Please go to Intro/Welcome and introduce yourself! I too suggest you go to Buy, Sale or Barter with your M-Edge cover.


----------



## Dangerosa

Thanks for the welcomes, everyone!


----------



## sebat

Dangerosa said:


> Thanks for the welcomes, everyone!


Have you emailed M-edge? They might take it back. I also think it's important they get feedback, both good and bad, so they can make the correct product design decisions.

I don't think I would like the larger ledge, either. I love my old style M-edge.


----------



## Eilene

luvmy4brats said:


> I had a tough time getting a good picture. They kept coming out too light. Originally it was supposed to be Marine Blue, but now M-Edge has it listed as smooth sapphire blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a beautiful shade of blue. A deep turquoise/teal color. I think the only thing I would change is to have the thread be the same color and not white.
> 
> I think my others will be finding a new home. Between this one and the Oberon, I can't see me using any of the other ones.


OK...what is it with all these gorgeous wallpapers. Where did you get yours? It is so pretty!


----------



## Gables Girl

sebat said:


> Have you emailed M-edge? They might take it back. I also think it's important they get feedback, both good and bad, so they can make the correct product design decisions.
> 
> I don't think I would like the larger ledge, either. I love my old style M-edge.


The new cover is just big enough it no longer fits in the my purse. A real deal breaker for me since my Kindle goes everywhere with me in my purse. Because of the bigger area on the left side the cover is now 6.5" X 7.75", the old one was 6" x 7.75". I really like the blue color, I had been hoping for a blue cover, so I'm sad it doesn't work. I have canceled my light order and sent them a message telling them about my unhappiness with the design changes and asking if I can return it since I'm not happy with it. I'll let you know what they respond.

Guess I'll have to look at the Oberon covers, if they put out the butterfly one.


----------



## Goofy370

I just ordered the M-edge in the jade green. Does anyone have a picture of it to see the actual color. The pics on amazon are not that great. I am also looking at the oberon designs but I also really like the butterfly design and hope they make one.
Thanks!
Tracie


----------



## Guest

To those complaining about the ledge, I believe it's there to give the new light a place to rest on when not in use. If you aren't planning on getting the new light the new covers are probably not for you.


----------



## Gables Girl

NYCKindleFan said:


> To those complaining about the ledge, I believe it's there to give the new light a place to rest on when not in use. If you aren't planning on getting the new light the new covers are probably not for you.


I had ordered the light, but the stiffness and the size of the ledge are not for me. My personal opinion, some people may like it.


----------



## Leslie

Do they still have the old style covers available or is everything in the new design?

L


----------



## Miss Molly

Gables Girl said:


> The new cover is just big enough it no longer fits in the my purse. A real deal breaker for me since my Kindle goes everywhere with me in my purse. Because of the bigger area on the left side the cover is now 6.5" X 7.75", the old one was 6" x 7.75". I really like the blue color, I had been hoping for a blue cover, so I'm sad it doesn't work. I have canceled my light order and sent them a message telling them about my unhappiness with the design changes and asking if I can return it since I'm not happy with it. I'll let you know what they respond.
> 
> Guess I'll have to look at the Oberon covers, if they put out the butterfly one.


After much comparing/drooling I have decided to skip the M-edge cover as well (partly because of the ledge on the new covers) and just go for an Oberon cover. I really love their Creek Bed Maple design, but before that one comes out as a Kindle cover (if it does) I think I will get the Tree of Life design (though I also like Raven.... just don't care for the color as much.. Hm - maybe both? Ack!). Anyway, my point - I e-mailed Oberon to see if they were planning to add Creek Bed Maple to their Kindle cover collection for 2009 and here is their reply for anyone who would like to read it:

"Dear Molly, We decided to limit the colors and images for 2008 so that we don't fall behind and disappoint people with backorders. Typically we make all our leather products 'to order'. By limiting the colors and images we can, maybe, work ahead a bit to keep abreast of the wonderful demand. We haven't decided yet whether we will offer all of our catalog images, but we will expand what we are currently offering in 2009. Thanks for contacting us!"

Sooo, while it didn't give me a definite answer, at least we know they will be expanding their Kindle cover design collection (like there was any chance they wouldn't anyway haha)!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks Miss Molly, I am looking forward to seeing the 2009 covers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That's pretty much the identical answer I got; I asked about the River Garden.

I'd also asked if the Celtic Hounds was on both sides like it is on the Journal and they responded to that too. (No, just on the front)

I have an 'old style' M-edge so I'm going to wait until some new Oberon styles come out and see what they have then.

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl

Update!

I heard back from M-Edge and they will take my cover back.  They said the larger ledge was to fit the new light into it, as we figured.  since I only use a light on overnight flights on planes it isn't worth not being able to stick it in my purse the rest of the time.  So I'll mail it back to them tomorrow.  For those of you with Oberon, do they have a nice blue any of the current covers?  Otherwise I'll wait until I see what comes out in 2009 in Oberon and order one from them.


----------



## Miss Molly

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Thanks Miss Molly, I am looking forward to seeing the 2009 covers.


You're welcome, glad to share!
Me too! I can't wait! Good thing 2009 isn't far away...


----------



## Dangerosa

NYCKindleFan said:


> To those complaining about the ledge, I believe it's there to give the new light a place to rest on when not in use. If you aren't planning on getting the new light the new covers are probably not for you.


Yes, I know that is why the space is there. I just did not expect it to be so large, or that it would bother me so much. Turns out I can't ignore it. Oh well. 

M-Edge has a generous 60-day return policy, so I'll be sending mine back.


----------



## Wannabe

I ordered the Pebbled Navy Blue. I hope the color is as pretty as it looks on the website. My ship date was Nov 29th with an arrival date of Dec 26, but it's already in New Jersey so I'm thinking Harper's new cover will be here tomorrow or Tuesday. YAY!!

Also pre-ordered the light a few days ago and that has a ship date of Jan 8-26. Hope it comes sooner than that.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Wannabe said:


> I ordered the Pebbled Navy Blue. I hope the color is as pretty as it looks on the website. My ship date was Nov 29th with an arrival date of Dec 26, but it's already in New Jersey so I'm thinking Harper's new cover will be here tomorrow or Tuesday. YAY!!
> 
> Also pre-ordered the light a few days ago and that has a ship date of Jan 8-26. Hope it comes sooner than that.


Exciting news for you & Harper!


----------



## Leslie

Gables Girl said:


> Update!
> 
> I heard back from M-Edge and they will take my cover back. They said the larger ledge was to fit the new light into it, as we figured. since I only use a light on overnight flights on planes it isn't worth not being able to stick it in my purse the rest of the time. So I'll mail it back to them tomorrow. For those of you with Oberon, do they have a nice blue any of the current covers? Otherwise I'll wait until I see what comes out in 2009 in Oberon and order one from them.


I don't know what you think is "nice blue" but I have the Hokusai Wave which I think is a very nice navy blue. But it is dark, not royal or sapphire. I love it, though.

L


----------



## sebat

Miss Molly said:


> "Dear Molly, We decided to limit the colors and images for 2008 so that we don't fall behind and disappoint people with backorders. Typically we make all our leather products 'to order'. By limiting the colors and images we can, maybe, work ahead a bit to keep abreast of the wonderful demand. We haven't decided yet whether we will offer all of our catalog images, but we will expand what we are currently offering in 2009. Thanks for contacting us!"
> 
> Sooo, while it didn't give me a definite answer, at least we know they will be expanding their Kindle cover design collection (like there was any chance they wouldn't anyway haha)!


Maybe all of us that want special Oberons should email them with our pattern requests. Might get them to expand their selection faster.


----------



## Gables Girl

Leslie said:


> I don't know what you think is "nice blue" but I have the Hokusai Wave which I think is a very nice navy blue. But it is dark, not royal or sapphire. I love it, though.
> 
> L


Thanks Leslie, I'll look at it.


----------



## Miss Molly

sebat said:


> Maybe all of us that want special Oberons should email them with our pattern requests. Might get them to expand their selection faster.


Maybe! If hundreds of Kindle owners keep harassing them about new designs, they might just add them quicker to shut us up!!


----------



## sebat

Miss Molly said:


> Maybe! If hundreds of Kindle owners keep harassing them about new designs, they might just add them quicker to shut us up!!


That's the plan anyway!


----------



## Guest

I think Oberon has already caved to some pressure. There are reports that at least "Butterfly" will be one of the new K-cover designs.


----------



## Guest

Just in case anyone is wondering, here are pics of the ledge and the case folded back. I have no problem with it. The ledge provides a nice place to rest your hand when reading and it fits in my purse just fine.


----------



## Marci

Dangerosa said:


> Yes, I know that is why the space is there. I just did not expect it to be so large, or that it would bother me so much. Turns out I can't ignore it. Oh well.
> 
> M-Edge has a generous 60-day return policy, so I'll be sending mine back.


Dangerosa,

Sorry your M-edge experience didn't work out  That's a bummer.

And I'd like to extend a "Welcome to Kindle Boards" to you as I've not come across your name before.

Enjoy your Kindle! 

Marci


----------



## Jen

I can't find the quote to insert - but someone was asking about the jade green.  I haven't taken pictures yet, but I can tell you it's nothing like the advertised pictures!!  It's not at all marbled, it's a solid funky green.  I was dissapointed at first, but every day like it more and more.  It was very stiff at first and hard to fold back, but it's loosening up and is easier to hold already.  Just don't expect it to be marbled!!  I'll hopefully remember to take some pictures and post tonight.  I was waiting for my new van gogh skin to come, but I'll post them for you as soon as I have the chance!


----------



## Guest

Jen said:


> I can't find the quote to insert - but someone was asking about the jade green. I haven't taken pictures yet, but I can tell you it's nothing like the advertised pictures!! It's not at all marbled, it's a solid funky green. I was dissapointed at first, but every day like it more and more. It was very stiff at first and hard to fold back, but it's loosening up and is easier to hold already. Just don't expect it to be marbled!! I'll hopefully remember to take some pictures and post tonight. I was waiting for my new van gogh skin to come, but I'll post them for you as soon as I have the chance!


I read somewhere that they had some kind of production problem with the marbled leathers and scrapped them in favor of the solids.


----------



## Jen

NYCKindleFan said:


> I read somewhere that they had some kind of production problem with the marbled leathers and scrapped them in favor of the solids.


Hmmm, probably would have been nice if they would have let those of us who ordered them know that! Plus they should probably put up correct pictures. I may have gone in a different direction had I known, but all in all am relatively happy with it.


----------



## sheba

Jen said:


> I can't find the quote to insert - but someone was asking about the jade green. I haven't taken pictures yet, but I can tell you it's nothing like the advertised pictures!! It's not at all marbled, it's a solid funky green. I was disappointed at first, but every day like it more and more. It was very stiff at first and hard to fold back, but it's loosening up and is easier to hold already. Just don't expect it to be marbled!! I'll hopefully remember to take some pictures and post tonight. I was waiting for my new van gogh skin to come, but I'll post them for you as soon as I have the chance!


Yes, the Marbled Jade Green jacket is definitely not as advertised. I received mine Friday afternoon. Definitely not what I was expecting. I emailed them within 30 minutes of receiving it and got a reply last night. The jacket is now on its way back to Maryland and the fellow from m-edge who emailed me said they would have no problem exchanging it for another. This time I chose the Marbled Red Ruby based on the pictures at the beginning of this thread. I will say that the case looked to be pretty well made and I look forward to receiving my replacement.

On the plus side, the new one will go better with the Crime Scene skin I ordered!

-sheba


----------



## Jade

I just ordered the marbled Jade green cover myself. Hopefully it looks nice and will be a keeper. I just wish I had seen the previous posters comments prior to ordering this color. I'm going to try to keep an open mind about it and maybe I'll be happy with it anyway. Thanks for the info


----------



## Jen

Jade said:


> I just ordered the marbled Jade green cover myself. Hopefully it looks nice and will be a keeper. I just wish I had seen the previous posters comments prior to ordering this color. I'm going to try to keep an open mind about it and maybe I'll be happy with it anyway. Thanks for the info


It's a fun funky green, I really do like the color. It's really different, which is just what I was looking for. But if you are aware that it isn't as pictured, maybe you won't be as dissapointed as the rest!


----------



## Ruby296

My Pebbled Navy Blue M-Edge arrived today and I am very happy w/the color.  I wouldn't say it's a true navy (ie: deep color), but it's a beautiful medium-dark shade of blue.  It's dark here now so I can't take a good photo, but I will try tomorrow and then I may have to take one of the other member's (Leslie or Betsy?) offer to post it here after I email it to them.  It also looks fantastic w/my Flower Burst Blue skin!  I think I'm going to really like this cover, but I still may go ahead and order an Oberon anyway.


----------



## Wannabe

I got my pebbled navy cover today, too. It seems to be made very well and I really like the color. I also like how snuggly Harper fits into this cover, she's secure on all four corners.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Kongrtas and glad Harper is all snug in her new koat!


----------



## Dori

Wow  Pebbled Navy Blues arriving in bunches.  I got mine today too.  I am reading and getting used to the stiffnessof folding it back and I had to use a tool to get it into the 3rd corner, but now  it is well seated and secure.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dori said:


> Wow Pebbled Navy Blues arriving in bunches. I got mine today too. I am reading and getting used to the stiffnessof folding it back and I had to use a tool to get it into the 3rd corner, but now it is well seated and secure.


I had to use a tool as well with my 'original' not-leather m-edge. It does loosen up a little with time, but I try to take it in and out as little as possible. I like it to be in there securely!

Ann


----------



## Jade

Jen said:


> It's a fun funky green, I really do like the color. It's really different, which is just what I was looking for. But if you are aware that it isn't as pictured, maybe you won't be as dissapointed as the rest!


Sounds like it might be fun Jen. Different can really be good. Which is one of the reasons I chose this funky skin to go with it. Let me know your thoughts, since I don't yet have my cover. 

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,17952.htm

I would have posted a picture directly but I haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## Wannabe

Jade said:


> Sounds like it might be fun Jen. Different can really be good. Which is one of the reasons I chose this funky skin to go with it. Let me know your thoughts, since I don't yet have my cover.
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,17952.htm
> 
> I would have posted a picture directly but I haven't figured that out yet.


I love the skin! It'll probably look great with a green cover.


----------



## shamrock17

Jade,

I just received my jade green jacket & had requested the decalgirl skin to be made in "atomic" for the kindle a few weeks ago....looks like we are on the same page! The green is definitley different than I expected but I think I will like it better with the atomic skin. Good luck!


----------



## Jade

Thanks so much Jen & Shamrock...I appreciate the feedback. Yay for suggesting it. I can't wait to get my cover & skin.


----------



## Jen

Jade said:


> Sounds like it might be fun Jen. Different can really be good. Which is one of the reasons I chose this funky skin to go with it. Let me know your thoughts, since I don't yet have my cover.
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,17952.htm
> 
> I would have posted a picture directly but I haven't figured that out yet.


Ooh, I definitely think that will look cool!! Probably even cooler than the marbled, actually - so you may be really pleasantly surprised!! I held mine up to the screen next to your skin, it looks like it'll be a great match!


----------



## Miss Molly

LuckyRainbow said:


> I think Oberon has already caved to some pressure. There are reports that at least "Butterfly" will be one of the new K-cover designs.


Oh good, I really like that one too... I hope the color they choose for that one is purple..


----------



## Chloe

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Also, for you M-edge lovers, you can get another 10% off by buying 2 at once.... (click "Special Offers Available")
> 
> Betsy
> I'm just doing my job, honest...


Thanks for all the info on M-Edge covers. I had very good service regarding email messages, notification of shipping, and arrival tracking. I received my red cover today, and love it.

I have one question regarding using the Ultra Flex II light with this cover until I receive the light for the M-edge in January. In using the light with the original Kindle cover, there are indentations from the clip on the cover. This new cover being leather, I want to preserve it as much as possible. I am using the black spongy square that came packed in the box on the back leather cover before I attach the Flex light.

Anyone have problems with crushing the leather, or permanent indentations from using a clip-on light?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Chloe it is beautiful & happy to hear you like it. I have the old M-edge in red and have enjoyed it.

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great to hear some good M-edge press, I was starting to dispair.

Betsy


----------



## Glynnis

My pebbled mocha/tan M-Edge cover arrived yesterday - same day as my Kindle (both ordered 11/21). It holds the K very securely, even with the elastic upper left corner off. I don't have my light yet, so I haven't tested that yet. I like the extra space in the spine, when I fold the cover back it creates a nice space for holding the K without touching any of the left-side bars.

I went with a very conservative cover -- I'm sharing my K with my husband (for now anyway  It has several pockets on the inside of the cover - including 2 for a SD cards - I'm I'm using one of them for my paperclip, but so far no need to reset anything.










Glynnis (time to go reclaim Cynnau from my husband and checkout some of the things I downloaded this afternoon!)


----------



## Jen

Glynnis said:


> My pebbled mocha/tan M-Edge cover arrived yesterday - same day as my Kindle (both ordered 11/21). It holds the K very securely, even with the elastic upper left corner off. I don't have my light yet, so I haven't tested that yet. I like the extra space in the spine, when I fold the cover back it creates a nice space for holding the K without touching any of the left-side bars.
> 
> I went with a very conservative cover -- I'm sharing my K with my husband (for now anyway  It has several pockets on the inside of the cover - including 2 for a SD cards - I'm I'm using one of them for my paperclip, but so far no need to reset anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glynnis (time to go reclaim Cynnau from my husband and checkout some of the things I downloaded this afternoon!)


WAIT a minute - you ordered your kindle 11/21 and you GOT IT?! I ordered a second one 11/20 and it hasn't even shipped yet?! HUH?


----------

